# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Ik wist niet dat Ibuprofen gevaarlijk kon zijn

## Leontien

Bij Radar 04-10-2010



> De veelgebruikte pijnstiller Ibuprofen lijkt misschien een onschuldig pilletje. U kunt ze tenslotte overal kopen; bij iedere drogist en zelfs bij supermarkten en tankstations. Maar Ibuprofen is niet zo onschuldig als het lijkt. Er kunnen nare bijwerkingen optreden, vooral bij langdurig gebruik. Ook moeten mensen die andere medicijnen gebruiken voorzichtig zijn. Ibuprofen kan namelijk de werking van andere medicatie verstoren.
> 
> TROS Radar ging op onderzoek uit om te kijken of de drogisterijen zich wel aan hun eigen regels houden en daarmee dus aan de Geneesmiddelenwet. De resultaten zijn bedroevend te noemen. Maar liefst 72% van alle bezochte drogisterijen, voeren de Kassacheck niet uit. De steekproef is uitgevoerd onder 40 drogisterijen.


Bron: radar.nl

Gebruik jij Ibuprofen en heb je dit met Kassacheck bij de drogist of apotheek gekocht? Of heb je het zo meegekregen? Wist je dat het nare bijwerkingen kan geven en dat je het niet met alle andere geneesmiddelen kan innemen? Wat wist je ervan voordat je de informatie van radar hebt gekregen?

Vermeld alles wat je erover kwijt wilt hieronder!!!

----------


## zini2007

ik heb het ook pas op tv gezien. ik wist ook niet dat zo erg kan zijn. ik ken meerdere mensen die denken dat het onschuldig is.mensen denken dus dat iets wat bij de drogist of winkel of waardan ook niet schuldig is. ze zouden er met groet letters op moeten schrijven dat het niet onschuldig s., maar ja die fabrieken willen alleen maar verkopen. die denken alleen maar aan geld.

----------


## mOppie59

ik heb anderhalf jaar Ibuprofen met maagbeschermers van het Kruitfat(Rijswijk en Den Haag) geslikt
De huisarts weigerde mij pijnstillers te geven tegen de pijn (liep al anderhalf jaar met steeds gevoel van zware blaasontsteking.
Achteraf bleek ik I.C te hebben

Steeds wanneer ik Ibuprofen kocht werd mij gevraagd of ik de werking hiervan wist en of ik andere medicijnen slikte.
Daarbij staat het duidelijk op het doosje en in de bijsluiter
Ik heb verder nooit geen last gehad van deze pillen.

Nu ik na vaststellen van de diagnose I.C. wel pijnstillers(Diclovenac) van de huisartsn heb gekregen,
heb ik meer last van bijwerkingen vooral maagpijn , misselijk, duizelig
Ook de maagbeschermer werkte niet voldoende hierbij.

----------


## zini2007

wat betetekent i.c.

----------


## christel1

In België kan je dit geneesmiddel niet zonder voorschrift krijgen dus lijkt het me niet zo onschuldig, mijn ventje krijgt zelfs van diclofenac al maagpijn als hij er ook maar 1tje van neemt, ik denk dat ik een maag van beton heb met al de medicijnen die ik slik 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## daniela1

Ja, wat bedoelt U met i.c.?

----------


## gossie

Ik weet dat Ibruprofen gevaarlijk kan zijn met bepaalde AD. Ik mocht het een tijd lang niet slikken, naast de MAO-remmer.

----------


## mOppie59

I.C. betekent Interstitiele Cytitis oftewel Blaaspijncyndroom.
Dit wil zeggen 24 nuur per dag gevoel of je een blaasonsteking heb met daarbij hele ernstige zeer pijnlijke aanvallen.
Deze ziekte is zeldzaam en komt niet zoveel voor in Nederland.

----------


## yvoger

ik heb iedere dag veel pijn van de fibromyalgie met name in de nek en schouders en heb dan ook heel vaak hoofdpijn.
als je daarvan af wilt en de dokter je niets voorschrijft ga je toch iets zoeken dat helpt
bij mij helpt dan ibuprofen , dus wat doe je dan je koopt het, ik slik ook medicijnen voor een te hoge bloeddruk . nu hoor ik pas dat ibuprofen dus heel slecht is , maar bij een huisarts word nooit gezegd dat ibuprofen zo slecht is ik vind dat ook een taak van de huisarts die moet dan zeggen dat als men besluit om zelf iets te kopen dan niet een ibuprofen nemen

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn huisarts heeft mij zowel ibuprofen als diclofenac voorgeschreven als pijnstiller (laatste op verzoek omdat ibuprofen niet hielp bij mij, diclofenac overigens ook niet) en in beide gevallen geen maagbeschermers voorgeschreven terwijl ik beide voor langere tijd kreeg en verder ook geen enkele informatie ontvangen. Gelukkig kreeg ik van de apotheekster een bijsluiter mee en had ik op internet en hier op mc gekeken naar ervaringen van andere (ex) gebruikers.

Bij mijn drogist ben ik wel een keer heen geweest voor de ibuprofen in de minder sterke versie als van de HA. Zij vroeg mij of ik wist dat er kans was of bijwerkingen en of ik specifieke medicijnen gebruikte en gaf me als advies mee eerst te eten en dan de ibu met veel water in te nemen. 
Ik koop vaker bij die drogist homeopathische middelen, heb ook een keer st janskruid gekocht daar voor slaapproblemen en ze gaf gelijk aan dat werking van de pil verminderd is en welke bijwerkingen in kon hebben.

----------


## sietske763

@ luuss,
ik bestel gewoon dingen bij mn HA(alleen codeine lukt niet altijd)
dus heb ik jaren geleden ook een maagbeschermer besteld,
ik zorg gewoon dat ik heel zelfverzekerd overkom en vaak lukken me de bestellingen wel..
ibu koop ik ook gewoon bij drogist, klopt het is een lagere sterkte(400mg) maar dan neem ik er gewoon 2
en ibu is wel te betalen, dus kan ik evt weer wat anders bestellen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ik kan vol overtuiging medicatie bestellen of iets anders willen, maar mijn huisarts werkt totaal niet mee.
Ja idd sinds mijn huisarts 1x ibu die sterke heeft voorgeschreven en dat erg veel moeite kostte en ik dat niet op herhaalrecept kan krijgen koop ik ze liever bij de drogist in mindere hoeveelheid en neem er dan idd gewoon 2.

----------


## sietske763

nou dan kon die HA me wat.....hier kan je gelukkig nog wel een andere krijgen, zij het met veel moeite.
tja dan moet je gaan sparen meid...zodat je naar spanje kan en daar pillen kopen!
ook maagbeschermers zijn daar te koop

----------

